# Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. April 2013)

*Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

					PC Games Hardware gibt jedem Leser ab sofort die Möglichkeit, auch als Autor aktiv zu werden. Sie können auf interessante Neuigkeiten hinzuweisen, eigene Produkttests zu veröffentlichen oder Spezial-Themen mit IT-Bezug aufzugreifen, die Ihrer Meinung nach sonst zu wenig Beachtung finden. Diese Anleitung hilft bei der erfolgreichen Umsetzung.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. April 2013)

*AW: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Weil der Thread vor Kommentaren überzulaufen scheint (): Das hier soll eine Art Anlaufstelle für Fragen rund um das Thema User-Artikel auf der Startsete werden. Bitte alle diesbezüglichen Fragen hier posten. Wir bemühen uns um eine zeitnahe Beantwortung.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Hallo,

ich schaue mir das grade mal an, da ich die Absicht habe dort einen Artikel zu veröffentlichen, als ersten Versuch quasi.

Mir fällt auf das ich gar keine Vorschau bezüglich meines Textes erhalten kann.
Verstehe ich das richtig das Texte wie üblich in euren Artikeln als Blocksatz verwaltet werden?

Aber erstmal sehr schönes Feature. Wird aber wohl eher für Artikel und Tests verwendet werden, da es für "News" zu lange dauert wenn sie erst gelesen werden sollen. Das ist aber verständlich.


Gruß,
Mic


----------



## Rolk (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Gute Sache, werde ich früher oder später sicher nutzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

@GoldenMix:
Die Live-Vorschau findet sich oben rechts in der Ecke.

@Thilo:
Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Ich habe schon lange keine Beschwerden mehr über ausgelassene News-Themen gehört, aber es gibt immer wieder welche wegen schlecht recherchierter Inhalte, Rechtschreibfehlern, etc. . Werden die normalen Reds jetzt primär Korrekturlesen, oder wie wird das offene-Türen Konzept mehr Qualität statt Quantität bringen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf das ich gar keine Vorschau bezüglich meines Textes erhalten kann.


Hast du ein Bild im Artikel gehabt? Falls nein: Bitte mit Bild probieren


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das Texte wie üblich in euren Artikeln als Blocksatz verwaltet werden?


Online verwenden wir gar keinen Blocksatz, sondern Flattersatz.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild im Artikel gehabt? Falls nein: Bitte mit Bild probieren



Wäre eventuell schön wenn man bereits angelegte Usergalerien für die Bilder nutzen könnte, sodass man sie nicht nochmals hochladen muss. Sofern das möglich ist versteht sich.
Aber mit der Vorschau bin ich noch nicht weiter? Vllt sollte ich mal einen anderen Browser verwenden als Opera. Wenn ich auf die Live-Vorschau gehe komme ich aktuell nur wieder auf die Mainpage.



> Online verwenden wir gar keinen Blocksatz, sondern Flattersatz.



Da muss ich mich wohl nochmal belesen. Sorry für mein Unwissen.


----------



## Yassen (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Sehr schöne Möglichkeit 
Aber was mir fehlt ist eine klare und eindeutige Einschränkung der Themen in der User News sind diese ja auch festgeschreiben.
Das könnte ja so ähnlich aussehen. Wie alles was mit IT zu tun hat und sehr wichtige Globale Themen was weiß ich. Sonst machen sich die Leute die mühe so etwas zu schreiben und der Artikel passt gar nicht auf die Webseite. Damit es kein Off topic gibt und keinen Ärger weil es Streit daum gibt was ok ist und ewas nicht.


----------



## GxGamer (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Wie geil find ich das denn 
Das muss ich nachher mal testen um den ETS2-Sammelthread zu pushen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Yassen schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Möglichkeit
> Aber was mir fehlt ist eine klare und eindeutige Einschränkung der Themen in der User News sind diese ja auch festgeschreiben.
> Das könnte ja so ähnlich aussehen. Wie alles was mit IT zu tun hat und sehr wichtige Globale Themen was weiß ich. Sonst machen sich die Leute die mühe so etwas zu schreiben und der Artikel passt gar nicht auf die Webseite. Damit es kein Off topic gibt und keinen Ärger weil es Streit daum gibt was ok ist und ewas nicht.


 
Wenn ich an den Ärger denke, den es z.T. mit den Usernews gibt, dann wird das hier so oder so einige sehr lange Gesichter nach sich ziehen 
Neben dem engeren Themenspektrum und den höheren Qualitätsanforderungen, die an eine Main-News zu stellen sind, kommen ja auch rechtliche Probleme hinzu (Bildrechte) und vor allem: Auf diesem Weg eine News zu erstellen und zu veröffentlichen dauert länger. Das steigert die Gefahr deutlich, dass zwei Leute etwas zum gleichen Thema verfassen - und ggf. ein dritter Entwurf der Redaktion intern schon fertig ist. Da vieles nicht veröffentlicht werden können, in das jemand viel Arbeit investiert hat.
Das Problem lässt sich aber leider auch nicht umgehen


----------



## Yassen (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den Ärger denke, den es z.T. mit den Usernews gibt, dann wird das hier so oder so einige sehr lange Gesichter nach sich ziehen
> Neben dem engeren Themenspektrum und den höheren Qualitätsanforderungen, die an eine Main-News zu stellen sind, kommen ja auch rechtliche Probleme hinzu (Bildrechte) und vor allem: Auf diesem Weg eine News zu erstellen und zu veröffentlichen dauert länger. Das steigert die Gefahr deutlich, dass zwei Leute etwas zum gleichen Thema verfassen - und ggf. ein dritter Entwurf der Redaktion intern schon fertig ist. Da vieles nicht veröffentlicht werden können, in das jemand viel Arbeit investiert hat.
> Das Problem lässt sich aber leider auch nicht umgehen


 Ja da hast du recht das wird noch einige Probleme geben. Aber vielleicht wäre es ja eine Möglichkeit die Entwürfe die an die Redaktion gehen an einer interne Stelle zu veröffentlichen so dass man schauen kann ob es das Thema schon gibt.Vielleicht sogar die redaktions Narichten reinstellen zumindest Stichpunktweise damit auch dort geschaut werden kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ich denke mal PCGH wird gute Artikel, bei denen man merkt das viel Arbeit reingesteckt wurde, auch online stellen selbst wenn man das Thema dann zweimal hat oder eventuell gar das eigene wegfallen lässt, sofern es sich um den gleichen Inhalt handelt.
Ich möchte mal meinen die Redaktion hat sich auf solche Situationen schon vorbereitet bevor man sowas online nimmt. Da hab ich vertrauen.


----------



## Thornscape (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Der Fokus soll ja, wie im Artikel beschrieben, eher auf Randthemen liegen bzw. auf Themen, die innerhalb eines Hauptbereichs dennoch zu kurz kommen. Daher braucht sich derjenige, dessen Artikel nicht veröffentlich wird, weil es zwölf weitere Entwürfe gibt, nicht zu wundern, wenn sein Werk nicht auf die Main geht.

Allerdings wurde hier ein Aspekt schon benannt, auf den nicht weiter eingegangen wurde: Die Qualität der News. Es gibt fast keine News, bei denen ich als aufmerksamer Leser nicht allein grammatikalisch etwas finden könnte, was verbesserungswürdig wäre.


----------



## Ion (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ich muss sagen, auf jeden Fall eine interessante Sache. 
Und bestimmte Specials, z. B. wie im Text bereits erwähnt: Das perfekte Treiber Profil für Dishonored, läuft wohl kaum Gefahr doppelt und dreifach eingeschickt zu werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Yassen schrieb:


> Das könnte ja so ähnlich aussehen. Wie alles was mit IT zu tun hat und sehr wichtige Globale Themen was weiß ich. Sonst machen sich die Leute die mühe so etwas zu schreiben und der Artikel passt gar nicht auf die Webseite. Damit es kein Off topic gibt und keinen Ärger weil es Streit daum gibt was ok ist und ewas nicht.


 
Die User-Artikel über unseren Artikel-Editor sollten jetzt nicht unbedingt in die klassische Newsrichtung gehen. Dafür gibt es ja User-News und wir sind mit unseren News ja auch nicht gerade langsam. Wenn schon News, dann eher Nerdthemen oder Spezialsachen. 

Am besten sind Sachen wie Specials, Sammelthread bewerben, Usertest bewerben, komplette Usertests usw. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Thilo:
> Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Ich habe schon lange keine Beschwerden mehr über  ausgelassene News-Themen gehört, aber es gibt immer wieder welche wegen  schlecht recherchierter Inhalte, Rechtschreibfehlern, etc. . Werden die  normalen Reds jetzt primär Korrekturlesen, oder wie wird das  offene-Türen Konzept mehr Qualität statt Quantität bringen?



Ich wollte niemanden verwirren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn wir mehr Qualität haben. Mit dem  Redigieren bin ich im Moment nicht ganz glücklich, aber da wir kein  explizites Lektorat für Onlineartikel haben, braucht es da sowieso eine  Lösung. Das hat aber nicht unbedingt was mit User-Artikel zu tun. Der  erste kommt übrigens gleich.


----------



## Yassen (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die User-Artikel über unseren Artikel-Editor sollten jetzt nicht unbedingt in die klassische Newsrichtung gehen. Dafür gibt es ja User-News und wir sind mit unseren News ja auch nicht gerade langsam. Wenn schon News, dann eher Nerdthemen oder Spezialsachen.
> 
> Am besten sind Sachen wie Specials, Sammelthread bewerben, Usertest bewerben, komplette Usertests usw.


Die user News waren nur ein beispiel 
das heißt jetzt als Themen: Specials, Sammelthread bewerben, Usertest bewerben, komplette Usertests etc. gut das ist doch schon mal klarer. Aber es gibt zum beispiel von stefan wilke ja immer wieder die Vorstellung von casecon auf der webseite. Das ist für den Modder eine Ehrung . jetzt kann ja jeder Modder sich selbst auf die Webseite "pushen" was macht das für einen Sinn ? 

edit: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/HDTV-...K-Fernseher-im-55-und-65-Zoll-Format-1064141/ ist das der von dir erwähnte Artikel?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Bin mal gespannt, wo das hinführt. Erster Verbesserungsvorschlag:

- Der Autor sollte an passender Stelle genannt werden. Vielleicht könnte man das technisch noch einrichten, anstatt den Namen (bzw. Pseudonym) in der Überschrift unterzubringen.

Crysis 3: Test der Xbox-360-Version - Leserartikel von shinobi2611

Allgemeines:
Aus der Erfahrung der User-News beneide ich den Korrekturleser jetzt nicht unbedingt. Vielleicht sollte man in der Info-News noch eine Anleitung zu Quellen- und Bildnachweisen einfügen. Zumindest eine rudimentäre. Der Maßstab der Online-Redakteure wird wohl zu hoch angelegt sein, dennoch ist eine korrekte Wiedergabe von Quellen und Zitaten ein rechtliches Muss, die bei einem Fehler sofort dem Verlag angeheftet wird (zu eigen gemachte Inhalte). Wenn man also nicht zwingende Vorgaben macht und diese erläutert, bleibt die Arbeit zwangsläufig beim Korrekturleser hängen. Die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass auch solche Anleitungen gekonnt von der Mehrheit ignoriert oder erst gar nicht wahrgenommen wird. Insbesondere diese formellen Vorgaben zum Quellenverweis von Open-Source-Quellen sind nicht feierlich (Wikipedia etc.).

Ich kann auch nur empfehlen die News-Texte mal komplett in Google einzugeben. Es passiert des öfteren mal in den User-News, dass einfach mal der erste Absatz etwas umformuliert wurde und der Rest von woanders stammt.


----------



## Yassen (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ich halte fest fix geht hier  schon mal nichts.​ *Begründung:* 24 h ohne admin einschaltung hier  .

Das ist eine Feststellung *kein Angriff* auf Irgendwas oder Irgendjemanden​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Was meinst Du mit "Admin-Einschaltung"? 

Wenn Du Deine Frage meinst: Natürlich werden wir weiter bei den Casemods redaktionelle Vorstellungen vornehmen. Einen Casemod selbst vorzustellen, ist jetzt nicht zwingend Sinn der Sache und oft auch nicht sinnvoll (es sei denn, das Ding ist fertig).

Der erste User-Artikel ist dieser hier: Crysis 3: Test der Xbox-360-Version - Leserartikel von shinobi2611

Das mit Username = Autor lasse ich mal prüfen.

EDITH: Ist da


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Yassen schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht das wird noch einige Probleme geben. Aber vielleicht wäre es ja eine Möglichkeit die Entwürfe die an die Redaktion gehen an einer interne Stelle zu veröffentlichen so dass man schauen kann ob es das Thema schon gibt.Vielleicht sogar die redaktions Narichten reinstellen zumindest Stichpunktweise damit auch dort geschaut werden kann.


 
Hmm - je nach Umfang wäre das vielleicht ein Ansatz. Das alle Redakteure alles überprüfen, ist sicherlich nicht möglich - wenn einer die Liste der angelegten Titel im Auge behält und ggf. intern aufbereitet/mit redaktionellen Beiträgen verknüpft... Ist zwar noch viel Arbeit, könnte aber einiges verhindern (*genau weiß welcher Red jetzt gerade seinen Urlaub vorzieht*  )

Notfalls muss man halt in Richtung User abschreckend werden. Z.B. eine Veröffentlichung frühestens nach 48 h - das wird die meisten Leute, die eine News zu tagesaktuellen Meldungen schreiben, abschrecken. Tests&Co, die sich selten überschneiden werden, sind dagegen eher Wochenprojekte.




Thornscape schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde hier ein Aspekt schon benannt, auf den nicht weiter eingegangen wurde: Die Qualität der News. Es gibt fast keine News, bei denen ich als aufmerksamer Leser nicht allein grammatikalisch etwas finden könnte, was verbesserungswürdig wäre.


 
Vielleicht finden sich ja durch dieses Projekt ein paar weitere Personen, die eine massenkompatible Ausdrucksweise haben (und damit meine ich nicht, dass sie so viele Fehler machen, wie der Forumsdurchschnitt  )




PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich wollte niemanden verwirren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wollte ich auch nicht andeuten. Wenn ich daran denke, wieviele Fehler ich mache, wenn ich schnell einen Text produzieren möchte, will ich gar nicht genau wissen, wovor und der nicht-explizite Online-Lektor in z.B. einer Abgabewoche, in der alle gestresst sind, so beschützt... 
Mir ist nur die Ausrichtung auf andere Inhaltstypen nicht so aufgefallen, wie sie wohl gemeint ist - und bei z.B. Berichterstattung zu normaler Hardware gibt es quasi gar keine News mehr, die ich auf PCGH.de vermissen würde.



> Der  erste kommt übrigens gleich.


 
Link Link Link
(wenn es nicht der Crysis-Test war)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Es war der Crysis-Test


----------



## Skysnake (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Kann es sein, dass das "Tool" verbuggt ist?

Es hies doch, das man später an seinen Artikel weiter schreiben kann, aber meiner ist weg 

Ging um den nVidia Themenabend und Shield. Btw. kanns sein, da ihr da was ausgeblendet habt? Da fehlt etwas zu Shield :what:

Ich hoffe doch, das ich keine Halos gestern hatte, und mir eine Diskussion eingebildet habe :ugly:

EDIT:
Ah hab den Beitrag doch noch gefunden 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/nvidia-themenabend-04-2013/270107-virtuelle-gpu.html#post5170881

Wäre jetzt mein erster unerwartete Beitrag. Ich hab zumindest noch nirgends etwas über diese Einschränkung gelesen. Leider ist der Artikel ja jetzt leider weg


----------



## shinobi2611 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es war der Crysis-Test


 

Erster  

OK ich hätte eigentlich gedacht das dieses Feature schon einige vor mir getestet hätten, so kann man sich täuschen^^

Ich muss aber ein Lob an PCGH loswerden, denn mit diesem Artikel "Editor" geht es kinderleicht von der Hand und er ist ziemlich idiotensicher zu bedienen. (Habe mir die Tutorials vor meinem Test nicht angesehen/gefunden)

Ich finde dieses Tool eine klasse Sache und werde es in nächster Zeit auch öfters nutzen da ich eigentlich schon immer mal ein "Tester" sein wollte 

Versucht es einfach mal und überlegt euch was, man darf sich nur nicht hängen lassen wenn die Kritik mal nicht so freundlich wird


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das "Tool" verbuggt ist?
> 
> Es hies doch, das man später an seinen Artikel weiter schreiben kann, aber meiner ist weg
> 
> ...



Hi,

leider verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Naja, ich habe den Artikel fertig gemacht, bis zum "Veröffentlichen" und wollte noch Bilder raussuchen, und eben nochmals nach dem Post von Lars Weinand suchen. Also den Editor zu gemacht.

Eigentlich sollte man doch den Beitrag noch editieren können. Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich kann nur einen komplett neuen anfangen, der bereits geschriebene ist weg. Das ist SEHR unpraktisch.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Wenn Du den Editor zumachst, müsste eine Warnung kommen, das nicht zu tun. Wenn Du das richtig abschließen willst, musst Du rechts oben bearbeiten abschließen.

Ich sehe im CMS einen Entwurf namens [ENTWURF] Project Shield: Streaming mit noch mehr Einschränk…

Ist das deiner?


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

ja, das ist er.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ja, das ist er.


 
Okay, an dem kannst Du ja weiterarbeiten. Oder?


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Nein, ich komm ja nicht mehr an den Artikel ran


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, ich komm ja nicht mehr an den Artikel ran


 
CBOX 2013.6

Dann rechts oben "Status bearbeiten" - Aktion "Entwurf übernehmen". Dann kannst Du weitermachen.


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

THX!

jetzt gehts


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Sollen wir das mal dokumentieren? Ich dachte, das checkt man.


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Wäre SEHR gut!

Ich stand echt wie der Ochs vorm Berg und dachte mir nur: WTF Bin ich jetzt behämmert oder was 

Auf die Idee mit CBox wäre ich NIE! gekommen.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sollen wir das mal dokumentieren? Ich dachte, das checkt man.


Ist ja bereits dokumentiert - im Anleitungs-Artikel ist das der erste Punkt im FAQ:



> *Muss ich einen ganzen Artikel am Stück schreiben?*
> Es besteht die Möglichkeit, Entwürfe zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut zu bearbeiten. Zu Ihren existierenden Entwürfen gelangen Sie, wenn Sie in der Leiste am Kopf von pcgameshardware.de auf das Aufrufezeichen klicken, das sich rechts neben "Artikel schreiben" befindet.



In die CBOX muss man also nicht, darauf würde man auch nicht so einfach kommen, außer man klickt in den Workflow-Mails auf die Links, die gehen in die CBOX.


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ich hab da aber kein Ausrufezeichen oder sonst was gehabt.

Ich bin nur über cbox an den Artikel nochmal ran gekommen.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hab da aber kein Ausrufezeichen oder sonst was gehabt.


Das Ausrufezeichen ist nur auf der Main vorhanden, nicht im Forum.

Wenn Du Entwürfe hast die sich in Bearbeitung befinden oder auf Veröffentlichung warten, ist das Ausrufezeichen gelb (Mouseover rot) und zeigt die Anzahl dieser Entwürfe in Klammern an. Ansonsten ist es blau.

Das sieht so aus, eigentlich nicht zu übersehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

LOL!

Ok, danke 

Jetzt hab ichs auch gesehen. 

Bei mir ist das Ding aber blau, genau wie der Rest auch, daher ist mir das völlig entgangen. Ich hab das gerade eben erst gesehen, als ich genau an der Stelle eben das Ausrufezeichen gesucht habe. 

Ich könnte aber schwören, dass das gestern nicht da war 

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie selektiv die Wahrnehmung ist. 

PS:
[Vote]
Das Bild in das HowTo auf zu nehmen


----------



## beren2707 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Irgendwie wurde mein lange nicht fertiger Artikel bereits in den Status "Wartet auf Veröffentlichung verschoben". Es fehlen aber noch ca. die gleiche Menge an Text und sämtliche Bilder, Diagramme etc., die ich noch Stückchen für Stückchen einfügen wollte, was ich vermutlich bis Mitte nächster Woche abgeschlossen haben sollte. Wie kann ich wieder auf meinen bisherigen Text zugreifen?

Edit:


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dann rechts oben "Status bearbeiten" - Aktion  "Entwurf übernehmen". Dann kannst Du weitermachen.


Diese Vorgehensweise ist ohne Erfolg, da als Autor PCGH_Thilo eingetragen ist; ich könnte höchstens den Text herauskopieren und einen erneuten Artikel beginnen.

Edit 2: Da ich im Abgabestress stehe (Hauptseminararbeit bis zur Mitte nächster Woche, Proseminararbeit bis zur Mitte der übernächsten Woche), würde ich die ganze Sache evtl. auch nur noch um einen ausführlicheren Absatz erweitern und Bilder vom Umbau der Karte sowie Diagramme zu gemessenen Temperaturen erstellen. Wäre das auch ausreichend? Oder sollte ich mir mehr Zeit lassen und den Artikel erst Ende des Monats in vollständiger Form einreichen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Hi,

sorry dafür - wir haben mit den User-Artikel bisher zu wenig Erfahrung. Ich werde Dir die Rechte quasi zurückgeben. Du solltest wieder daraufzugreifen können.


----------



## beren2707 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Kein Problem, muss mich dort auch erst noch etwas zurechtfinden.
Jetzt steht dort allerdings:


> Dieser Artikel wird gerade von beren2707 bearbeitet und steht nicht zur  Verfügung. Wenn Sie über ausreichende Berechtigungen verfügen  (Redakteure, Admins), können Sie den Entwurf übernehmen, sofern  beren2707 10 Minuten nicht mehr daran gearbeitet hat. Klicken Sie dazu  bitte oben rechts auf "Status bearbeiten".


Werde es einfach kopieren und dann einen erneuten Beitrag erstellen, da ich nichts verändern kann und keine Rechte für eine Änderung des Status besitze.


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry dafür - wir haben mit den User-Artikel bisher zu wenig Erfahrung. Ich werde Dir die Rechte quasi zurückgeben. Du solltest wieder daraufzugreifen können.


 Ich glaub das ist aber bei allen so  

Siehe meine Blindheit z.B. 

Ich find für so ein komplexes Thema war der Start doch erstaunlich gut, und reibungslos. Ihr habt scheinbar gute Vorarbeit geleistet.


----------



## GxGamer (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Habs gerade mal auf PC Games ausprobiert, ob mein "Lesertest" wohl veröffentlicht wird


----------



## Raider86 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Artikel schreiben schön und gut aber was ist mit dem Copyright? Gibt es da Regeln?

Ich Spiegel gerne mal ne News (wenn gut) auf meiner eigenen Seite, natürlich mit quelle, und würde der richtigkeit halber gerne wissen ob der Author wenn nicht vom pcgh Team nochmals bennant werden soll?

Das ich das mache steht außer frage, ich denke da an leute die gerne mal fremde Arbeit auf ihr eigenes Konto verbuchen.

Wie ich drauf komme? Ich habe schon ganze Tutorials geschrieben die 1-2 Monate später in anderen Foren bzw Seiten plötzlich mit einem anderen Author wieder erschienen und weiß das dies ein ganz schöner Schlag ins Gesicht sein kann. Also finde ich das es hier eine Regel geben sollte die direkt darauf anspricht das Geistige eigentum nicht zu stehlen und als Quelle stumpf "pcgh.de" oder gar keine anzugeben...


----------



## Pokerclock (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Was heißt "spiegeln"? Eine Quellenangabe wird dir auch nicht mehr helfen, wenn der News-Text einfach 1zu1 übernommen wird. So weit geht kein Zitatrecht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Raider86 schrieb:


> Artikel schreiben schön und gut aber was ist mit dem Copyright? Gibt es da Regeln?
> 
> Ich Spiegel gerne mal ne News (wenn gut) auf meiner eigenen Seite, natürlich mit quelle, und würde der richtigkeit halber gerne wissen ob der Author wenn nicht vom pcgh Team nochmals bennant werden soll?
> 
> ...


 
Was genau ist jetzt Deine Frage? Du gehst davon aus, dass andere Deine Tutorials klauen und als logische Konsequenz "spiegelst" Du News auf Deiner eigenen Seite?
Ziemlich schizophrenes Vorgehen, wenn Du mich fragst. Urheberrechtsverletzung bleibt Urheberrechtsverletzung. "Auge für Auge" hilft da auch nicht weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Habs gerade mal auf PC Games ausprobiert, ob mein "Lesertest" wohl veröffentlicht wird


 
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Leser-Test von GxGamer

Na den hättest Du auch für uns schreiben können


----------



## GxGamer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Leser-Test von GxGamer
> 
> Na den hättest Du auch für uns schreiben können


 
Wusste gar nicht das hier auch Lesertests zu Spielen erwünscht sind. Hier denke ich eher über ein Special zum Thema Truck-Simulator-Modding nach.
Oder eben ein Hardwarespecial würde mich ja auch reizen, hatte mir so eines ja bereits fürs Heft gewünscht. So eines würde ich auch noch selber machen, nur habe ich halt kein prall ausgestattetes Testlabor hier


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Also gerade Spieletests sind ja eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu unserem eigenen redaktionellen Angebot.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Skysnake schrieb:


> [...]Post von Lars Weiland[...]


 
Ich weiß, dass du das oft und gern schreibst, aber des Larsens Nachname ist Wei*n*and. 

In diesem Zusammenhang lustig: Ich habe deinen Namen eine zeitlang "S*l*ysnake" (von Sly Stallone) gelesen ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GxGamer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also gerade Spieletests sind ja eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu unserem eigenen redaktionellen Angebot.



Ich hab den gerade nochmal überarbeitet, habe diesmal auch geschaut, aber PCGH erscheint dort nicht als Auswahlmöglichkeit zur Veröffentlichung.
Habe aber auch nix dagegen wenn ihr den hierher exportiert (falls möglich), oder ich das selbst machen könnte.


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass du das oft und gern schreibst, aber des Larsens Nachname ist Wei*n*and.
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang lustig: Ich habe deinen Namen eine zeitlang "S*l*ysnake" (von Sly Stallone) gelesen ...
> 
> ...


 Wo hab ich denn Weiland geschrieben? 

Zumindest im Artikel nicht. Oder habt ihrs rauseditiert? Ich hatte aber eigentlich darauf geachtet, da mir das Weiland/Weinand schon selbst aufgefallen ist, ich finde in Kombination mit Lars klingt Weiland phonetisch irgendwie passender als Weinand 

Das ist echt ne böse Namenskombi, bei der man sich sehr leicht vertut 

EDIT:
Ach du meintest einfach nur den Post wohl. So lange es im Artikel richtig ist, ists ja noch verkraftbar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Naja, wer hat wohl die ganzen Weilands rausgeflext?


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Echt? 

Dabei hab ich sogar noch extra draufgeschaut...  

Wie ich sowas hasse...


----------



## GxGamer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Test: Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Leserartikel von GxGamer

Schön. Schön, schön.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann die überarbeitete Fassung online geht (PCG) und ob sie hier (PCGH) automatisch aktualisiert.

Edit: Wenn ihr schon "Euro Truck Simulator" an jede fett markierte "Überschrift" anhängen müsst, vergesst doch bitte nicht die *2*.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Test: Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Leserartikel von GxGamer
> 
> Schön. Schön, schön.
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann die überarbeitete Fassung online geht (PCG) und ob sie hier (PCGH) automatisch aktualisiert.
> ...


 
Ja, danke für den Hinweis  Da ich den Artikel nur "kopiert" habe, wird der PCG-Artikel aber nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## GxGamer (17. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Der etwas verbesserte Text ist nun online. Ist nicht soviel, nur 2 neue Absätze und die Rechnung für die Interieurs habe ich etwas präziser ausgeführt. Insgesamt ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Ich bin nicht so ganz damit einverstanden das an jeder Überschrift der Spieltitel angehängt wurde. Das kommt so rüber als würde man dem Leser unterstellen, er würde nach 3 Zeilen Text schon vergessen um welches Spiel es sich handelt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Die Zwischenheadlines sind wieder so, wie sie waren. Ist halt schlechter lesbar für Suchmaschinen.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass du das oft und gern schreibst, aber des Larsens Nachname ist Wei*n*and.


 
Irgendwann macht Skysnake "Weyland" draus und dann kommt ein Mitarbeiter von AMD der "Yutani" heißt.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Tolle Idee von euch 

Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Bildern? Es steht zwar das man auf die Bildrechte achten sollte was auch klar ist. Aber wenn ich von Hardware ein Foto mache und es für den Artikel benutze, dann habe ich die Bildrechte? 
Ich weiss das Rechtsberatung eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist aber ihr erwähnt es ja selbst.

EDIT: Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen, ein Freund von mir entwickelt ein Spiel und eine Webseite dazu. Wenn beides fertig ist kann ich dann als Lesertest einen Artikel darüber schreiben? 
Oder gilt sowas als Werbung für das Spiel und die Webseite und ist nicht erlaubt?

Sowas wäre wohl in der Kategorie Test passen oder doch eher Special?


----------



## XD-User (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ich muss sagen, bis eben ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen. Dabei finde ich die Idee echt hammer und leicht umsetzbar.
Villeicht findet ja die ein oder andere News den Weg ins Netz


----------



## Gamer090 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Was muss ich Einstellen damit ich eine Email bekomme wenn der Artikel angenommen wird?

Denn ich musste den Artikel suchen nachdem er angenommen wurde, oder ist sowas nicht möglich?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

So direkt einstellen kann man da nichts:
Ratchet & Clank: Der Film von Insomniac Games für 2015 angekündigt - Leserartikel von Gamer090

Einfach PCGH.de abcampen


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So direkt einstellen kann man da nichts:
> Ratchet & Clank: Der Film von Insomniac Games für 2015 angekündigt - Leserartikel von Gamer090
> 
> Einfach PCGH.de abcampen


 
Na gut dann muss die Suchmaschine an die Arbeit


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Screenshots aus, was sollen wir da angeben?
Einfach unseren Nickname?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Wenn Du eigene Bilder hast, dann Deinen Nickname oder Deinen Realnamen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Mal ne Frage an PCGH, da das Projekt jetzt bereits einige Zeit laeuft.

Seid ihr bisher mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden, sehr zufrieden, oder habt ihr euch mehr erwartet?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Es ist okay: Ich dachte schon, dass es einige Zeit dauert und das wird auch noch Zeit brauchen. Bisher sind einige sehr "meinungslastige" Artikel erstellt worden, das ist natürlich schwieriger für uns, weil wir dafür kein richtiges "Format" auf der Webseite haben. Daran arbeiten wir noch.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es ist okay: Ich dachte schon, dass es einige Zeit dauert und das wird auch noch Zeit brauchen. Bisher sind einige sehr "meinungslastige" Artikel erstellt worden, das ist natürlich schwieriger für uns, weil wir dafür kein richtiges "Format" auf der Webseite haben. Daran arbeiten wir noch.


 
Was soll ich unter "meinungslastig" den genau verstehen? Ist man sich nicht immer einig welche Artikel Veröffenlicht werden und welche nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Es geht darum, inwiefern der Autor eines Artikels seine persönliche Meinung zu einem Thema miteinfließen lässt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich durchschnittlich bis ein Artikel veröffentlicht wird, nachdem er freigegeben wurde?


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Also bei mir ~1Tag


----------



## Ion (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Artikel zu schreiben, habe aber eine wichtige Frage
Wie kann ich solch einen Full-HD-Slider wie hier einbauen? 
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger - Leistungsanalyse, Detailvergleich und Downsampling - Update: Anti-Aliasing für Geforce-Karten

Weiter unten bei Downsampling
In der Mitte kann man das Bild verschieben und sieht so genaue Unterschied.
Ich habe leider keine Information gefunden


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Ion schrieb:


> Kann mir niemand helfen? Es wäre wirklich wichtig


 
Kleiner Tipp, anstatt 2 mal am selben Tag zu posten was übrigens nicht gerne gesehen wird, schreib doch einem Redakteur der gerade Online ist der weiss sicher eine Antwort darauf.

Einfach oben auf Forum klicken und dann ganz runter scrollen, da siehst du wer gerade Online ist


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei einen Artikel zu schreiben, habe aber eine wichtige Frage
> Wie kann ich solch einen Full-HD-Slider wie hier einbauen?


Sowas können im Moment nur Redakteure erstellen. Könnte man aber problemlos auch für User freischalten, ist halt von der Bedienung etwas komplexer und erfordert ev. einen extra Hilfetext an der Stelle. Das muss aber Thilo entscheiden


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ok, einen Punkt habe ich auch nocht, der ziemlich stumpf eigentlich ist, ABER

wie mache ich Aufzählungspunkte/-zahlen 

Also Listen usw, nicht tabellen, sondern einfach Aufzählungen.

BB Code nimmt der Editor irgendwie nicht in dem Bereich


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Sowas können im Moment nur Redakteure erstellen. Könnte man aber problemlos auch für User freischalten, ist halt von der Bedienung etwas komplexer und erfordert ev. einen extra Hilfetext an der Stelle. Das muss aber Thilo entscheiden



Können gerne auch User machen!



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ok, einen Punkt habe ich auch nocht, der ziemlich stumpf eigentlich ist, ABER
> 
> wie mache ich Aufzählungspunkte/-zahlen
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir gibt es da Buttons in Schritt 3 für - aber vielleicht haben Lesertester das nicht?


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ne, gibt es nicht.

Es gibt nur folgende Auswahlmoeglichkeiten:



BBC Code
Fett
Kursiv
Unterstrichen
Durchgestrichen
Zitatblock
Rueckgaengig
Wiederherstellen
Link einfuegen/editieren
Link entfernen
Als Text einfuegen
Aus MS/Word einfuegen
Rechtschreibpruefung
manueller Seitenumbruch
Seitenindex einfuegen
IVW-Galerie einfuegen
Bildergalerie einfuegen
Das wars, und BBC Code wird eben nicht angenommen, es sei denn halt das, was schon eh da ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

ALT+0149 Ich dachte du machst was mit Software...


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ich habs aber nicht mit ASCII/UTF8 

So was ist immer ein Graus für mich


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Lerns halt.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Sag das meinem Hirn 

Das sagt "nö" und das sitzt halt quasi direkt an der "Quelle"


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Btw Carsten THX für das hinzufügen der Optionen 

Habe ich heute Nacht mit großer Freude gesehen 

PS:
Ich hab gerade erst gerafft, das man über die Seite, die ihr im Update verlinkt habt ja die Artikel noch korrigieren kann! Das habe ich bisher garnicht gewusst/geschnallt.

Das ist gut! Da kann ich mal auch was selbst korrigieren, wenn mir doch nen Typo auffällt usw. Müsst ihr die Änderung freischalten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Änderungen werden erst übernommen, wenn der Artikel neu gepublished wird - Bearbeitungen als solche fließen erst einmal nur in einen neuen Entwurf.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Schade aber verständlich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Jup - wäre n bissl ungünstig, wenn jemand nach Erstellung einer News beliebige Inhalte auf die Seite stellen könnte.

Begründet ist es aber vermutlich eher technisch: Das Speichern des Entwurfes ist ja z.B. auch für die Voransicht notwendig. Würde man keine weitere Trennung zur Veröffentlichung haben, wäre das Erstellen größerer Änderungen gar nicht ohne öffentliche Katastrophe möglich.

Vielleicht kann jemand findiges ja irgenwann eine Art Auto-Publisher nachreichen, der fast identische Neuentwürfe automatisch online stellt. Aber ich vermute mal, Theorie und Praxis klaffen da weit auseinander, denn das Publishingsystem wird verständlicherweise nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst und Bedienkomfort für Foren-Nutzer hat sicherlich keine hohe Priorität.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Würde ich auch gar nicht so "gut" finden. Immerhin haftet Computec für die Meldungen, und da könnte jemand auf GANZ doofe Ideen kommen...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw Carsten THX für das hinzufügen der Optionen


Danke für die Blumen - aber ich habe nichts hinzugefügt. Könnte ich auch gar nicht, in unserem CMS bin ich ein ganz normaler User, kein Admin oder sowas.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Dann leite den Dank weiter. Es ist echt toll, wie schnell ihr reagiert


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Änderungen werden erst übernommen, wenn der Artikel neu gepublished wird - Bearbeitungen als solche fließen erst einmal nur in einen neuen Entwurf.



Ja, aber vorher muss der Autor, der den Entwurf erstellt, diesen auch abschließen  Ich sehe bei Deinem Shield-Artikel, Skysnake, immer noch, dass Du den in Bearbeitung hast.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann leite den Dank weiter. Es ist echt toll, wie schnell ihr reagiert


 
Der Tobi, der das "verbrochen" hat, liest hier wohl mit.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ja, ich hatte eigentlich einen Fehler gefunden, als ich dann aber diesen korrigieren wollte, hab ich ihn einfach nicht mehr gefunden 

Keine Ahnung, aber du kennst das vielleicht, das man einen Text mehrmals liest und dann einfach gar nicht mehr wahr nimmt, dass da etwas falsch ist, weil das Gehirn die Fehler automatisch korrigiert.  Da hilft nur Abstand nehmen, und später nochmals drauf schauen, was ich dann irgendwie wohl etwas verbummelt habe 

Jetzt passts aber 

@Tobi:
Thx 

PS:
Das hier mein ich: http://www.dennisbartz.de/images/unsergehirn_460.jpg

SEHR lustig und zugleich irgendwie auch erschreckend, wenn man sieht, wie man vom eigenen Gehirn an der Nase herum geführt wird. Wat ein Wortspiel


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Skysnake schrieb:


> PS:
> Das hier mein ich: http://www.dennisbartz.de/images/unsergehirn_460.jpg
> 
> SEHR lustig und zugleich irgendwie auch erschreckend, wenn man sieht, wie man vom eigenen Gehirn an der Nase herum geführt wird. Wat ein Wortspiel


 
Das Phänomen kenne ich auch. Echt klasse. 
Versuch das mal mit einem Übersetzungsprogramm oder einen Text Lese Programm >hab jetzt vergessen wie die heißen<.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Einfache Lösung:
Text nochmal durch Word jagen. Tippfehler werden ziemlich zuverlässig erkannt und Doppelworte, etc. fallen dem Hirn meistens doch noch auf.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Ja, wo ich den Test das erste mal gesehen habe dachte ich nur "WTF? "

Solche Sachen gibt es ja auch mit der visuellen Wahrnehmung 

Deswegen bin ich auch immer ziemlich skeptisch bei den Leuten, die meinen Sie würden Unterschiede zwischen AMD und nVidia Filterung usw SEHEN!

Da spielt einem oft genug auch einfach das Gehirn einen Streich 

Deswegen muss man bei solchen Sachen immer doppelt blind Tests machen. Unser Hirn ist halt schon ein ausgebuffter Hund


----------



## Locuza (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

*Hust*
Es fühlt sich zwar illegal an, sollte aber bei einem offiziellen Sammelthread erlaubt sein, die Nekromantie eines sieben Jahre alten Threads. 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine aktuelle Videoserie ins Deutsche zu übersetzen und in Textform zu veröffentlichen. 
Dabei frage ich mich, bei wem dann letztendlich die Rechte liegen? 
Könnte man als Autor die Artikel auch beliebig auf anderen Seiten veröffentlichen?
Und wie sieht das mit dem Löschen aus, kann man jederzeit die eigenen Artikel entfernen lassen oder behält sich PCGH das Anzeigerecht vor?

Es wurde die Möglichkeit genannt, dass für bestimmte Artikel bei einer Aushandlung sogar eine Bezahlung im Raum stehen könnte, würde sich dann auch entsprechend die Rechtslage ändern, falls es zu einem Deal kommen würde?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*



Locuza schrieb:


> *Hust*
> Es fühlt sich zwar illegal an, sollte aber bei einem offiziellen Sammelthread erlaubt sein, die Nekromantie eines sieben Jahre alten Threads.
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine aktuelle Videoserie ins Deutsche zu übersetzen und in Textform zu veröffentlichen.
> ...



Also wenn Deine Videos in Textform bringst, gehört das natürlich Dir. Wem sonst? 

Und natürlich kannst Du das veröffentlichen, wo Du willst. Ist halt dann redundant vielleicht bzw. duplicate Content. Schön ist anders. ^^
Löschen (lassen) kannst Du Deinen Inhalt natürlich auch.

Wenn Du für Inhalte bezahlt wirst, dann räumst Du ja ein Nutzungsrecht ein. Dann kannst Du den Inhalt nicht einfach löschen (lassen), sonst ist die Grundlage nicht mehr da.

Hoffe, das war hilfreich. Ich habe bei dem unkonkreten Thema versucht, so konkret wie möglich zu antworten.


----------



## Locuza (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sammelthread: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's*

Danke für die Aufklärung! 
Ich wollte mich schlicht erkundigen, wie die Sachlage bezüglich der Artikel aussieht.
Ohne Rechtskenntnisse und weitere Informationen möchte man schließlich nicht irgendwo einen Artikel hochladen, wo es dann möglicherweise heißt das der Content nun PCGH gehört und bei der Veröffentlichung automatisch und freiwillig alle Rechte abgetreten worden sind.  

Als Medienunternehmen hat man natürlich gerne Artikel exklusiv, aber als Autor, vor allem ohne Bezahlung, möchte man ein breites Publikum ansprechen und insofern interessante Artikel an mehreren Orten bereitstellen. 

Im Falle einer Bezahlung ist es dann für mich interessant zu wissen, wie weitreichend das Nutzungsrecht ausfällt?
Überträgt man der PCGH letztendlich alle Rechte und das alleinige Copyright?
Z.B. folgendes Szenario, man publiziert auf seinem Videokanal oder Textblog einen interessanten Beitrag und nach Wochen/Monaten will man diesen bei der PCGH veröffentlichen und es springt sogar eine Bezahlung heraus, müsste man dann aber auf seinem Videokanal/Textblog die Inhalte entfernen, da PCGH sämtliche bzw. exklusive Rechte fordern würde?


----------



## CoreKiller (15. Mai 2020)

Moin!

Ich habe vor ca 2 Monaten einen Artikel verfasst.
Wartet auf Veröffentlichung und konnte nicht mehr darauf zugreifen.
Dann kam eine Meldung dass es in 2 Wochen gelöscht wird.
Ich habe ein Ticket gemacht und es wurde wiederhergestellt, jetzt wartet es wieder auf veröffentlichung.
Muss ich da noch etwas tun?
Ein Zauberwort sagen?
Wenn es so mühsam ist dann muss es doch nicht sein...dann kann ich ja gleich Bloggen.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Mai 2020)

CoreKiller schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe vor ca 2 Monaten einen Artikel verfasst.
> Wartet auf Veröffentlichung und konnte nicht mehr darauf zugreifen.
> ...



Das sollte so nicht sein. Kannst Du mir die ID des Artikels schicken?


----------



## MrButz (12. Oktober 2021)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
ich würde gerne meinen ersten Artikel bei euch veröffentlichen, nur leider komme ich nach dem 2. Schritt nicht weiter. Die Texteingabe lädt einfach ewig und ich kann meinen Artikel nicht fertig machen. Ich habe auch schon mehrere Browser versucht, immer dasselbe Problem. Gibt es da irgendeinen Fix?
Vielen Dank schonmal.
Grüße MrButz


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2021)

MrButz schrieb:


> Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
> ich würde gerne meinen ersten Artikel bei euch veröffentlichen, nur leider komme ich nach dem 2. Schritt nicht weiter. Die Texteingabe lädt einfach ewig und ich kann meinen Artikel nicht fertig machen. Ich habe auch schon mehrere Browser versucht, immer dasselbe Problem. Gibt es da irgendeinen Fix?
> Vielen Dank schonmal.
> Grüße MrButz



Das ist nicht abhängig vom Browser, eher Serverseitig ein Problem - wir kümmern uns drum.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (13. Oktober 2021)

MrButz schrieb:


> ich würde gerne meinen ersten Artikel bei euch veröffentlichen, nur leider komme ich nach dem 2. Schritt nicht weiter. Die Texteingabe lädt einfach ewig und ich kann meinen Artikel nicht fertig machen. Ich habe auch schon mehrere Browser versucht, immer dasselbe Problem. Gibt es da irgendeinen Fix?


Sollte wieder gehen.


----------



## MrButz (13. Oktober 2021)

Funktioniert einwandfrei vielen Dank!


----------

